# 1971 GTO cowl tag question?????



## samanatoo (Oct 1, 2008)

I just purchased a 1971 GTO 400 4speed. color is castillian bronze on sadle interior. I decoded the cowl tag and see that the car is a Atlanta build car. Why does the cowl tag a different shape?? A little longer and norrower, like earlier years tag and not like the tag my 1971 SS camaro?? I also see the tag having a B80 after the trim code of 267 what does B80 mean?? The car is a one owner car and I found the build sheet in the rear seat as well. This is my first GTO and I was having trouble with finding info on any Atlanta build GTO cars. My vin is 242371A. . . . . . Cowl Tag ST 71 24237 A 0875 BDY Thanks for the help. car has M20 trans and orignal motor and trans. 02C build and the casting codes are within 2 to 3 weeks prior to the cars build. Also any sites to decode build sheet???


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

samanatoo said:


> I just purchased a 1971 GTO 400 4speed. color is castillian bronze on sadle interior. I decoded the cowl tag and see that the car is a Atlanta build car. Why does the cowl tag a different shape?? A little longer and norrower, like earlier years tag and not like the tag my 1971 SS camaro?? I also see the tag having a B80 after the trim code of 267 what does B80 mean?? The car is a one owner car and I found the build sheet in the rear seat as well. This is my first GTO and I was having trouble with finding info on any Atlanta build GTO cars. My vin is 242371A. . . . . . Cowl Tag ST 71 24237 A 0875 BDY Thanks for the help. car has M20 trans and orignal motor and trans. 02C build and the casting codes are within 2 to 3 weeks prior to the cars build. Also any sites to decode build sheet???



The "www.gtoalley.com" website will help with your decoding. Good luck.


----------

